# Starfleet corset



## Clark Kent (Feb 19, 2009)

*Starfleet corset
By Miko - 02-20-2009 12:58 AM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php...ng_id=20121538


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

